# DE ICSI



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello everyone,

After nearly 7yrs of ICSI treatments in two clinics in the UK, we have been advised to try DE with my husband's frozen sperm. Our current clinic has suggested IVI Madrid as they have links with this clinic.

Has anyone got any experience of such a cycle with this clinic? Any information would be extremely welcome. Any opinions, information about costs,known pitfalls, success rates, the staff, basically anything relevant! 

If anyone feels that there are better clinics in Spain, that I would welcome your comments.

My husband and I have been through so much already and just want to find out as much as we can to make the experience as easy as possible and hopefully SUCCESSFUL!

Many thanks!


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Can't comment on ICSI at IVI Madrid, but this was our first choice of clinic over two years ago before they closed for refurbishment and transferred us to IVI Barcelona. From what I can remember its one of the more established IVI clinics and the staff were very professional.  I think the IVI Group publish the statistics per clinic on their website?  Generally the whol group is very good and not extortionate on price either.


Very best of luck with your forthcoming treatment.

roze


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi roze,
same here hunny i have had 4 failed attemps with icsi here and we are looking at IM in barcelona and we are having a consultation at ceram in marbella on the 14th and we will then make up are minds.IM do a refund scheme for DE which is very appealing as we have spent a furtune already so it is worth looking into that aswell before you make your mind up.good luck.
love poopy.x


----------



## Babels (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Jaydon,

Just been reading your message ... my DH and I have gone through two unsuccessful IVF cycles and are now considering ED in Spain. Last month we spent a long weekend visiting three clinics there; Institut Marques [IM], IVI Barcelona and Eugin. They were all very professional, clean, efficient, friendly and open about all their processes and information. We spoke with administrators and doctors, we took notes and we now have to decide on what clinic to go to. IVI explained we would not make a bad decision in Barcelona as all clinics were of a high standard. Amazing I thought, they all respect each other.

IVI is University and research based, so we like that idea, plus we get the option of not using ICSI but going down the natural fertilisation route ... allowing the strongest sperm fertilise the eggs naturally, rather than a random sperm being chosen under the microscope and then being forced into the egg. These are our thoughts and preferences of course, and are not necessarily everyone's way of thinking.

We were very impressed with all three clinics ... Eugin receive most of their clients from France [80%] and Italy, with a small percentage from the UK. Regarding IM, most of their patients from the UK. The language was most definitely not a barrier either as all staff spoke excellent english too.

Anyway I am rabbiting on here, using up space and time ... I just wanted to share our feelings about the visits we had last month in beautiful Barcelona! Good luck with your decision Jaydon!

Kindest regards,
Babels xx


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Babels, Poopy and Roze,

Thanks to all three of you for taking the time to reply. We are still thinking and looking on the net at the various sites. It seems that there is a longer waiting time for donors at Ceram, from what I can work out. IVI Madrid might be better as our current consultant will make a referral directly to the consultant he knows there. Not sure still.

Good luck to you all with your choices and treatment.


----------

